# German Stollen Bread



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 15, 2011)

I tried making German Stollen Bread and bombed, it didn't rise and the dough was very dense.  I baked it anyway and it came out like a hockey puck.  Any help.....


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 15, 2011)

It would help if you'd post your recipe (or source for the recipe). I have made Stollen, not for a long time, but I have (someplace in my files) a TNT Stollen recipe.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 16, 2011)

CWA4322:

Here it my recipe for German Stollen Bread:  Please help

*Ingredients*



1 tablespoon active dry yeast
2/3 cup warm milk (110      degrees F/45 degrees C)
1 large egg
1/3 cup white sugar
1/2 tablespoon salt
1/3 cup butter, softened
2 1/2 cups bread flour
1/3 cup currants
1/3 cup sultana raisins
1/3 cup red candied cherries,      quartered
2/3 cup diced candied citron

 *Directions*



In a small bowl, dissolve yeast in warm      milk. Let stand until creamy, about 10 minutes. 
In a large bowl, combine the yeast mixture      with the egg, white sugar, salt, butter, and 2 cups bread flour; beat      well. Add the remaining flour, 1/4 cup at a time, stirring well after each      addition. When the dough has begun to pull together, turn it out onto a      lightly floured surface, and knead in the currants, raisins, dried      cherries, and citrus peel. Continue kneading until smooth, about 8      minutes. 
Lightly oil a large bowl, place the dough in      the bowl, and turn to coat with oil. Cover with a damp cloth and let rise      in a warm place until doubled in volume, about 1 hour. DID NOT RISE 10-15-11
Lightly grease a cookie sheet. Deflate the      dough and turn it out onto a lightly floured surface. Fold the dough over      to cover it; pinch the seams together to seal. Place the loaf, seam side      down, on the prepared baking sheet. Cover with a damp cloth and let rise      until doubled in volume, about 40 minutes. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 350      degrees F (175 degrees C). 
Bake in the preheated oven for 10 minutes,      then reduce heat to 300 degrees F (150 degrees C), and bake for a further      30 to 40 minutes, or until golden brown. Allow loaf to cool on a wire      rack. 
  Please notice my note on #3 I notated that it did not rise.  Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 16, 2011)

I would say there is a strong probability that the milk was too hot.  It is also possible that the yeast was bad.

Have you used the yeast to make other breads?  Did you use a thermometer to measure the temperature of the milk?

.40


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 16, 2011)

I did use a thermometer, at first the milk was 120 degrees, so I put it out side and thought I cooled it down enough, would it taint the milk if I originally made it to hot then cooled it down?  I just used the yeast last week for "regular" bread so I don't think that was an issue.  Although, now that I am reading your post, something did no seem right when I added the yeast, no bubbling went on? It did not seam to dissolve correctly? What do you think?

Congrats Forty Caliber on a Ranger victory for our Tigers.  Hope your team goes all the way and takes the World Series.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 17, 2011)

PP I heat the milk and stick my finger in it to test the temp, it should be just hot enough to leave said finger in liquid. I then put a tsp of sugar in, then the yeast mix and leave till it gets a good frothy head. I then sift the flour and salt into a bowl make a well and pour the yeast liquid in the add the beaten eggs and soft butter, mix together then add the dried fruit ect and knead. I put home made pistachio M/pan in the middle of mine.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 17, 2011)

I think you got your answer. It sounds as if the milk was too warm and killed the yeast. You should always get the bubbly-foamy reaction when setting up your yeast.


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 17, 2011)

Also note the related recipe link
A Good Appetite - A Holiday Stollen That Will Stay Moist - NYTimes.com


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 17, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> PP I heat the milk and stick my finger in it to test the temp, it should be just hot enough to leave said finger in liquid. I then put a tsp of sugar in, then the yeast mix and leave till it gets a good frothy head. I then sift the flour and salt into a bowl make a well and pour the yeast liquid in the add the beaten eggs and soft butter, mix together then add the dried fruit ect and knead. I put home made pistachio M/pan in the middle of mine.



Bolas, thank you for this process, I will try again, I believe I have a good recipe, just a bad cook.  The "original" recipe called for marzipan in the middle, I never had any with that in the middle, so I left it out.  It sounds good, will add it this time.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 17, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Also note the related recipe link
> A Good Appetite - A Holiday Stollen That Will Stay Moist - NYTimes.com



Thank you for this web site, it was very informative, copied it for reference.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 17, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> PP I heat the milk and stick my finger in it to test the temp, it should be just hot enough to leave said finger in liquid. I then put a tsp of sugar in, then the yeast mix and leave till it gets a good frothy head. I then sift the flour and salt into a bowl make a well and pour the yeast liquid in the add the beaten eggs and soft butter, mix together then add the dried fruit ect and knead. I put home made pistachio M/pan in the middle of mine.




Also Bolas, the recipe calls for kneading for 8 minutes, is this length of time necessary.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 17, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I think you got your answer. It sounds as if the milk was too warm and killed the yeast. You should always get the bubbly-foamy reaction when setting up your yeast.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 17, 2011)

Bolas--my grandmother taught me that trick--but she'd go so far as to put a few drops on the inside of her wrist as if checking the temperature for a baby's bottle.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 18, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> Also Bolas, the recipe calls for kneading for 8 minutes, is this length of time necessary.


 The prob you have asking me that question is I have been baking breads for a long long time and the touch and look of the dough tells me when to stop. I  taught bread making at a night school yrs ago and tried to instil in my victims that most people have failures at the start. PP your confidence will grow.

Cws the funny thing is my Mum was a great cook who could not make bread.Blood temp is 98.6 f and milk at that temp will work fine as your gran knew, it may take longer but increasing the heat for speed could be a dangerous mistake.
I agree with accurate weights and measures ect in patisserie, bread making is made out to be to complex in my book.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 18, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The prob you have asking me that question is I have been baking breads for a long long time and the touch and look of the dough tells me when to stop. I  taught bread making at a night school yrs ago and tried to instil in my victims that most people have failures at the start. PP your confidence will grow.
> 
> Cws the funny thing is my Mum was a great cook who could not make bread.Blood temp is 98.6 f and milk at that temp will work fine as your gran knew, it may take longer but increasing the heat for speed could be a dangerous mistake.
> I agree with accurate weights and measures ect in patisserie, bread making is made out to be to complex in my book.



I wish I could find a bread making class, no one seams to be interested in cooking or baking anymore. I wish you lived in the US or at least vacationed here long enough for a class or two.  Bread I have discovered is tricky.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 19, 2011)

> Although, now that I am reading your post, something did no seem right when I added the yeast, no bubbling went on? It did not seam to dissolve correctly? What do you think?


 
If the yeast doesn't bubble, the bread isn't going to rise. Simple as that.

As for how long you need to knead any bread, a very recognizable rule of thumb is when you're finished kneading, your dough should be supple and soft at the same time, like a baby's bottom.   Eight minutes is definitely not an unreasonable length of time to expect to knead the dough, and if you're using other than white flour, quite a bit longer than eight minutes will be required.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info Chef June, I am going to try the Stollen bread again today, wish me luck.  Your advise is great and I will let you know how or IF it turns out.


----------



## chocotuile (Oct 19, 2011)

Try adding brandied raisins and currants in stollen, it's delicious! To brandy them yourself:
Boil hot water, pour enough just to cover the raisins, cranberries, etc. 
Let cool, then add in brandy, however much you like.
Store in a glass jar (I keep mine in the fridge). 
When ready to use, drain out the liquid but keep the fruits plump and moist.
It's best made an year in advance, but if you do it today, it'll still taste pretty good by Christmas. I learned this from an British friend who makes fruitcakes, and I used her trick to make the best stollen I've ever tasted.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 19, 2011)

Brandied raisins and currants sound wonderful, guess what I am going to get at the store tomorrow.  I have raisins but no currants.  Thanks for the tip.  I will make a good stollen bread if it kills me.  Also, can you share your Christmas fruit cake recipe, my husband loves it and I have made it a couple of times and it is ok.  He had some from a friends mom when he was younger and said it was wonderful.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 19, 2011)

chocotuile said:


> Try adding brandied raisins and currants in stollen, it's delicious! To brandy them yourself:
> Boil hot water, pour enough just to cover the raisins, cranberries, etc.
> Let cool, then add in brandy, however much you like.
> Store in a glass jar (I keep mine in the fridge).
> ...


I'd be tempted to drink the brandy or throw it in with a pork roast...


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 19, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I'd be tempted to drink the brandy or throw it in with a pork roast...



Drink it, why should the roast get it.


----------



## chocotuile (Oct 20, 2011)

BevMo is having their Buy 1, Get 1 5 cents sale again, although I'm not sure if it includes brandy. 
To make fruitcake, you pretty much have to start now. There's a "watering" process, where you pour brandy all over the cake every 3 days for 2 months. Here's the recipe my friend gave me:

Christmas Fruit Cake

1 lb currants
6 oz sultanas
6 oz raisins
2 oz glace cherries
2 oz mixed chopped lemon and orange peel
Boil water and pour enough to cover the above fruits. Let cool, add brandy to taste, then store for at least overnight (I mentioned earlier doing this the year before you need it so the flavors really develop, but if you need it in a pinch, store at the very least overnight). When ready to use, drain off the liquid but keep the fruits moist and plump.

8 oz AP flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon grated nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
8 oz butter
8 oz brown sugar
4 large eggs
1 Tbsp molasses
2 oz chopped almonds
zest of one lemon
zest of one orange

Grease and line a 8" cake pan with parchment paper
Preheat oven to 275 degrees F.
Sift four, salt and spices into a large mixing bowl. 
Cream butter and sugar until light. Add eggs one at a time, then add in molasses. Mix well. 
Fold in flour mixture.
Fold in fruits, almonds and peels. 
Pour batter into pan and cover with a double  layer of parchment paper with a 1" circle cut out in the middle. 
Bake  for 4 to 5 hours on lowest shelf in the oven, until skewer comes out clean. Do not overbake or it will be dry!
Rest for 30 min in cake pan then  place on wire rack until cold.
Wrap with  foil, keep in an airtight container.
Every 3 days, use a skewer to poke holes in the cake and "water" with brandy, until ready to eat.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 21, 2011)

chocotuile said:


> BevMo is having their Buy 1, Get 1 5 cents sale again, although I'm not sure if it includes brandy.
> To make fruitcake, you pretty much have to start now. There's a "watering" process, where you pour brandy all over the cake every 3 days for 2 months. Here's the recipe my friend gave me:
> 
> Christmas Fruit Cake
> ...



THANK YOU SO MUCH CHOCOTUILE, I am going to the store today and start this cake right away.  May I ask one question, when the cake needs to be "watered" approximately how much brandy to you pour on at each application?  This recipe looks wonderful and I believe this is what will get me extra points with my husband.  I will give you feedback.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 21, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I'd be tempted to drink the brandy...


 
NOW you're talking! The pig's dead...he won't enjoy it!


----------



## chocotuile (Oct 21, 2011)

You're very welcome  I pour about 1/4 to 1/2 cup each time, but my friend told me she pours much more than that. Honestly, I was doing less to conserve my brandy and she did admonish me on that! I'm still on the edge with fruitcake; I guess I didn't grow up with it so I have no warm childhood memories of it. But I am absolutely in love with stollen, especially with the brandied fruits inside! I gave away too many loaves last year to family and friends, and ended up with not enough for myself!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 21, 2011)

Interesting facts about fruitcake:

The oldest known fruitcake is approximately 130 years old and lives under glass in a Michigan home. It was baked by a woman in preparation for a Thanksgiving meal in 1878, but she died right before the holiday and her family didn’t have the heart to eat it. So instead of throwing it out, they saved it and passed it down through the generations. In 2005 this fruitcake made an appearance on “The Tonight Show” and Jay Leno actually took a bite.

Basting fruitcakes with liquor and powdering them with sugar on occasion prevents mold and ensures their long shelf life. Many people believe this is the charm of fruitcake, similar to a fine wine, and will wait up to 25 years to eat them.

Fruitcakes have existed since Roman times but it appears people got fed up with them and in the 1700’s fruitcake was banned throughout Continental Europe for being “sinful.”

In 2005, fruitcake was officially listed as a national security threat. Airline passengers were banned from bringing them as a carry-on when flying. Because of their extreme density, the x-ray machines at screening points were unable to determine if they contained hidden weapons and every fruitcake that went through security had to be carefully inspected. Rather than have to deal with all the fruitcakes (the food, not the people) flying around the county at Christmas time, the government simply banned them.

Several monasteries in the United States have taken to producing fruitcakes for added income. The 14 monks of Assumption Abbey in the Ozark Mountains of Missouri create 23,000 fruitcakes per holiday season. I wonder how much of the liquor that is bought for these cakes makes it into the actual product, but a vow of silence from the monks will keep that a secret forever. There are, however, other ways to capitalize on fruitcakes. Manitoba, Canada held its 12th annual Fruitcake Toss last January. The winner catapulted his fruitcake almost 450 feet.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 21, 2011)

Timothy said:


> NOW you're talking! The pig's dead...he won't enjoy it!


I am with you, no disrespect to the pig, but he is dead.  Cheers!!


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 21, 2011)

Cool facts Timothy, I really found them interesting.  

Thanks also for info. Chocotuile, are you sure I won't get drunk?  lol


----------



## Fabiabi (Oct 21, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Interesting facts about fruitcake:
> 
> The oldest known fruitcake is approximately 130 years old and lives under glass in a Michigan home. It was baked by a woman in preparation for a Thanksgiving meal in 1878, but she died right before the holiday and her family didn’t have the heart to eat it. So instead of throwing it out, they saved it and passed it down through the generations. In 2005 this fruitcake made an appearance on “The Tonight Show” and Jay Leno actually took a bite.
> 
> ...



Timothy. Loving this information about fruitcake. It's so interesting to have some answers and explanations about old traditions and where they come from. Got anymore interesting facts to share?


----------



## chocotuile (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the interesting tidbits, Timothy! I love learning about the history of foods. Being so dense a cake, I didn't think the cake could be catapulted even 100 feet, let alone 450!
Pierogi, some of my (weak) relatives did get a little whoozy last Christmas from this cake. I had mine with spiked eggnog, so double the whammy for me!


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 31, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> PP I heat the milk and stick my finger in it to test the temp, it should be just hot enough to leave said finger in liquid. I then put a tsp of sugar in, then the yeast mix and leave till it gets a good frothy head. I then sift the flour and salt into a bowl make a well and pour the yeast liquid in the add the beaten eggs and soft butter, mix together then add the dried fruit ect and knead. I put home made pistachio M/pan in the middle of mine.



Bolas, you are the best.  I followed your instructions to a tee and they were perfect.  My yeast got a good frothy head, added it to the other ingredients as instructed and when it came out of the oven and cooled, my husband was in seventh heaven.  Thank you and to all you wonderful chefs on this forum for your advise and help.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 31, 2011)

chocotuile said:


> Try adding brandied raisins and currants in stollen, it's delicious! To brandy them yourself:
> Boil hot water, pour enough just to cover the raisins, cranberries, etc.
> Let cool, then add in brandy, however much you like.
> Store in a glass jar (I keep mine in the fridge).
> ...



I made the stollen bread today using Bolus' instructions and they were perfect and I did slip in some brandy soaked raisins, currants and apricots.  Yum.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Oct 31, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> I made the stollen bread today using Bolus' instructions and they were perfect and I did slip in some brandy soaked raisins, currants and apricots.  Yum.





chocotuile said:


> Thanks for the interesting tidbits, Timothy! I love learning about the history of foods. Being so dense a cake, I didn't think the cake could be catapulted even 100 feet, let alone 450!
> Pierogi, some of my (weak) relatives did get a little whoozy last Christmas from this cake. I had mine with spiked eggnog, so double the whammy for me!



I like the way you think, eggnog it is.  Got a good recipe, sorry for keep bugging you, but I tried a couple from recipe.com and didn't like them.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 1, 2011)

You are to kind PP, I claim no ownership to this method.
The next christmas bread you should try is panettone or the best christmas cookie Ricciarelli


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Nov 1, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> You are to kind PP, I claim no ownership to this method.
> The next christmas bread you should try is panettone or the best christmas cookie Ricciarelli



I am ready chef, can you give up the recipes?


----------



## Timothy (Nov 1, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> I like the way you think, eggnog it is. Got a good recipe, sorry for keep bugging you, but I tried a couple from recipe.com and didn't like them.


 
Man oh man, I look forward to egg nog time every year! I simply LOVE THE STUFF! Rich, creamy goodness! What's not to love?

I drink the Silk Soy Egg nog. Wonderful stuff!!!!

I quit making my own after the bypasses. Too much bad-for-you stuff in it.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Nov 1, 2011)

SUSHI AND EGGNOG can't get any better than that.  The healthiness of the sushi will cancel out the evilness of the eggnog.  So, you are good to go.


----------



## chocotuile (Nov 1, 2011)

Southern Comfort eggnog! I've made my own before and it was delicious, but it's so much cheaper to buy! Love your sushi cancels eggnog idea, Pierogi! It's like my "ice cream has milk in it, so therefore I'm getting my daily value's worth of calcium." BTW, bug me anytime!  I'm jealous you're enjoying stollen right now!


----------



## Timothy (Nov 1, 2011)

chocotuile said:


> Southern Comfort eggnog! I've made my own before and it was delicious, but it's so much cheaper to buy! Love your sushi cancels eggnog idea, Pierogi! It's like my "ice cream has milk in it, so therefore I'm getting my daily value's worth of calcium." BTW, bug me anytime!  I'm jealous you're enjoying stollen right now!


 
Sushi and eggnog! Why didn't I think of that? Ha! You guys are nuts! I"m having a glass of nog right this minute! No sushi though! 

Too lazy to make my own and money's too tight to go out and get some!

I'm working on a real "Jonesing" for it though! Soon, very soon!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 2, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> I am ready chef, can you give up the recipes?


Ricciarelli.

3 large egg whites
50g icing sugar
30g apricot kernels
250g caster sugar
300g ground almonds
grated zest of one orange.

Beat the egg whites and icing sugar to  stiff peak.
Blitz the apricot kernels with a little sugar then fold everything into the meringue to make a paste, put dollops on a baking tray. bake at 170c for 15 min or till the start to crack, cool then cover with icing sugar.
Nb you should use the two spoon method to shape the paste into quinelles


----------



## chocotuile (Nov 2, 2011)

Timothy, I had to google "Jonesing"; learned a new word today!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 2, 2011)

If you like Stollen and don;t want to bake it, Dimplmeier, a Canadian bakery, sells a very good one.  A very few stores here carry it during the holidays, as does the Commissary.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Nov 2, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Ricciarelli.
> 
> 3 large egg whites
> 50g icing sugar
> ...



Thanks for the recipe chef, unlike the stollen, I believe I can make these without a problem.  But you never know, I can be a problem child so please stay close to this forum.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 2, 2011)

Are Stollen and Panettone really breads?
I did not know they should  made with bread flour.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Nov 3, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Are Stollen and Panettone really breads?
> I did not know they should  made with bread flour.



They are breads and Chef Bolas has helped me through not making a mess out of them.  He taught bread making, wish I could take his class.  Bread flour is the best for making any kind of bread, give it a try.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 3, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> They are breads and Chef Bolas has helped me through not making a mess out of them.  He taught bread making, wish I could take his class.  Bread flour is the best for making any kind of bread, give it a try.


Live and learn,
Google search:
Stollen bread 371,000 results
Stollen cake  560,000 results


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 4, 2011)

Bara Brith is a fantastic Welsh Tea Bread made with self raising flour, 

Lancashire Barm Cakes are made with strong flour and yeast.

Oven bottom muffins are made by muffin the mule.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Nov 5, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Bara Brith is a fantastic Welsh Tea Bread made with self raising flour,
> 
> Lancashire Barm Cakes are made with strong flour and yeast.
> 
> Oven bottom muffins are made by muffin the mule.



OK Chef, help me out, what is "muffin the mule"?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 7, 2011)

Muffin the Mule was a BBC kids prog in the 50's Muffin was supported by Willie the Worm and Crumpet the Clown who would sing the signature song "we want muffin"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't understand; was the bread stollen *by *the Germans, or was it stollen *from *the Germans?


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Nov 7, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I don't understand; was the bread stollen *by *the Germans, or was it stollen *from *the Germans?



It is a traditional German fruit cake: this may help..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stollen:wink:


----------

